# best personal use plow for a 1999 ford ranger



## chris15010 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all i'm new here been lurking for awhile tho. I just bought a new house which has an asphalt driveway i am looking for a plow that will work for me for doing my driveway and maybe a few neighbors. I don't want to kill my truck with one tho since this is my daily driver and these trucks eat ball-joints as it is , yes i know plowing is tough on a vehicle to begin with but i am very easy on the truck. My question is which plow would you guys go with ? i am looking for anyone who has this particular genre ranger as well picture of the setup is nice too. 

Chris


Truck info. 
1999 ford ranger XLT 4x4 off-road package supercab 4.0. auto


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have a 7 foot blizzard plow for sale, if your interested, it is on my brothers dakota, but hes upgrading to a 3/4 ton dodge this winter and doesnt wanna sell the truck with the plow, its only 2 years old, with real light use, we used it as a backup truck for driveways but never really used it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I would go with that or a Curtis Home Pro for what you need to do. Thats what I have there are some pics of it on here floating around somewhere.


----------



## chris15010 (Aug 12, 2007)

you happen to have the identical truck to mine i am interested in pictures of the mount where it goes on the frame and the wiring if you have them? curious to see how it mounts on the frame i have the off road package with the steering cooler mounted under the front of the truck not looking to butcher anything there if you have any of them can you post them?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i also have a buddy who has a mint poly snopro3000 for sale took it off his jeep cherokee, he owns a moble station, and gave the jeep to his daughter, he's looking to sell it.


----------



## chris15010 (Aug 12, 2007)

how much$$ ?


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I got a snowbear on an S10 chevy 4x4 and it works awsome.
Its light weight and very affordable. Check out snowbear.com
Available at any walmart or Home Depot and related stores.
And one more thing-----they are a lot tuffer than they look
or what people say. Best of luck and welcome to the site!!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

chris15010;397334 said:


> Hi all i'm new here been lurking for awhile tho. I just bought a new house which has an asphalt driveway i am looking for a plow that will work for me for doing my driveway and maybe a few neighbors. I don't want to kill my truck with one tho since this is my daily driver and these trucks eat ball-joints as it is , yes i know plowing is tough on a vehicle to begin with but i am very easy on the truck. My question is which plow would you guys go with ? i am looking for anyone who has this particular genre ranger as well picture of the setup is nice too.
> 
> Chris
> 
> ...


12 carriage bolts. six self tapping screws two heavy duty pullys. a round wire storage wheel, without the wire on it. twenty five feet of cable. the plastic handle of a kite string. two seven foot long by 2 x 12 wooden planks (or substitute top board of bleacher from local highschool or stadium and cut to size). three street sign posts (keep actual signs . backside faces out on 2x12's. ) posts themselves to be cut to be used as runners for boards to move up and down in on pully cable. six garage door rollers (or roller skate wheels but then you may need giant highway sized sign posts). 
in up position you should be able to wrap cable around driver side mirror to hold from falling. 
did i forget anything.???
oh yeah. cutting edge. bumper off a 72 cadillac deville. (make that 18 carriage bolts)

give it a shot and let me know how it works.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

let me ask my brother, and my buddy how much they want for the plows. ill get back to you.


----------



## silverbullet (Dec 5, 2006)

*Check out a Snowbear*

I bought a Snowbear last year to plow my work lots 2- 40 car lots & 2 steep drives. I'm in St Louis so we don't usually get the 12" snowfalls but got a couple 6" ones last year.I have it mounted on a 97 Jeep wrangler 4 cyl & it harldly compresses the springs at all when you raise it. It is easy to install easy to wire & hooking it up only requires to hitch pins to secure it.It uses an electric winch to raise.Sure the Westerns,Blizzards,Meyers etc are better but a hell of alot more expensive & heavier. For personal use it works great!I only paid $1150 for it & made $1700 last season plowing only one lot.I got it on line at CJ sales


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a 6'6" Western Unimount on my '97 Ranger....no complaints.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We've set a couple rangers up with the 22 series snoway, Sweet!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Either a Western Surburbanite or the S series Meyer would be good. Maybe a fisher LD or the Fisher homesteader plow would be another choice. What dealers are in your area?


----------



## das fisch (Feb 9, 2007)

snowfighter75;397984 said:


> I got a snowbear on an S10 chevy 4x4 and it works awsome.
> Its light weight and very affordable. Check out snowbear.com
> Available at any walmart or Home Depot and related stores.
> And one more thing-----they are a lot tuffer than they look
> or what people say. Best of luck and welcome to the site!!


if you go with the snowbear and can find a used one, i have mounts that should work with your truck. there were some used around here last year for well under $1000. i picked one up that was used twice for $500 (that's where the mounts are from)


----------



## WSR (Sep 12, 2007)

Snowbears seem to work pretty good and they are cheap.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i will second that .... im on my second snowbear in 8 yrs ...


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Step up from Snowbear?*

Consider our plow it is easy to mount does driveways well doesn't cost an arm & leg and will last.... If you have a Class III hitch we are an alternative should pay for itself in a season or so.  
www.superplow.com


----------



## xl1200c (Sep 18, 2007)

I had a Snow bear on a 99 blazer for 2 years. It worked great for my home and business lot, but i got tired of having to get out to angle it. I replaced it with a Western Suburbanite and I would never go back. I am in now way bashing the Snow bear but hydralics are the way to go!


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hydraulics are the way to go! I agree that's why we have them. Self angling and plow both directions can any other plow say that?


----------

